# Recommend affordable vacuum exposure unit



## codymac33 (Apr 24, 2017)

Can somebody recommend a good quality but affordable vacuum exposure unit please? They seem to be outrageously priced..and I don't want to take my chance with a 400$ one from China on ebay..thank you!!

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

Make your own, it is very easy


google diy esposure unit


----------



## codymac33 (Apr 24, 2017)

And they quality if I do right may be just as good? As a $1200 unit lol

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## codymac33 (Apr 24, 2017)

The*

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamyn (Jul 9, 2015)

jgabby said:


> Make your own, it is very easy
> 
> 
> google diy esposure unit


This -- I made my own (with the help of a welder) and it works like a charm. I consider my exposure unit more essential than Vastex press. I can print on anything but having a reliable, vacuum exposure unit has been invaluable.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, truly, DIY is the way to go--if you are reasonably handy.

There are a number of good DIY exposure unit threads on here. Mine is 1000w metal halide, which was the best option a few years back. At this point, I would consider UV LEDs since they suck less power and generate less waste heat, and could be used without a shutter. Keep it simple and just use a digital kitchen timer to prompt you to manually end the exposure. My exposure time with my DIY 1000w Metal Halide vac-top unit is 25 seconds.

Get an inexpensive vacuum pump from Harbor Freight, or the like (they are used for evacuating refrigeration systems before recharging with fresh refrigerant). Pond liner or neoprene for the rubber top; Lexel caulk to stick to anything you need it stuck to. Low Iron glass. Rubber weather stripping to seal at the lid.

There are no _good_ but _inexpensive_ exposure units other than the ones we make ourselves.


----------

